# DC++ queries...



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Yesterday i installed DC++ (for the 1st time).coz heard a lot abt users using it on LAN HUB .

when i connected the public hub.I saw 1000 of hubs displayed in the list from 
all over the world.countries like australia,russia,uk,us etc.
when i searched for india i found only two India Hubs....
i dont have LAN.but my queries are 

Q1.Do these public hubs use internet or Local LAN?
Q2.How they make a public hub with address like dchub://.......?
Q3.Are they local Hubs to them & also public to internet?


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> Q1.Do these public hubs use internet or Local LAN?
> Q2.How they make a public hub with address like dchub://.......?
> Q3.Are they local Hubs to them & also public to internet?


1) They use Internet.

2) Hubs can be created by using any of the DC Hub softwares mentioned here: Direct Connect (file sharing) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

3) Actually, Hub is just a central 'server' which is keeping the track of all the peers connected in the network. And when you connect to the hub, it gives you the list of the peers. Everything is happening over the Internet. You can say it is somewhat like a Tracker in BitTorrent.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanx ico



ico said:


> 1) They use Internet.


ok. so public hubs use internet.so will i get same speed as i get in utorrent?



ico said:


> 2) Hubs can be created by using any of the DC Hub softwares mentioned here: Direct Connect (file sharing) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


thanx for url



ico said:


> 3) Actually, Hub is just a central 'server' which is keeping the track of all the peers connected in the network. And when you connect to the hub, it gives you the list of the peers. Everything is happening over the Internet. You can say it is somewhat like a Tracker in BitTorrent.


but Hubs on LAN such as sify users get speeds > 5MBps.are also public hubs?

Q Any of u use the public hubs for downloading?if yes/no why?


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

well, see.

You have two computers who are on the same LAN because they've subscribed to the same cable ISP (not ADSL). They connected to a DC Hub which is available on the Internet. Now, the Hub made them realize that they are actually sitting in the same house, so you can carry out your transfers through the LAN itself instead of through Internet. Hence, the 5MBps speed in this case. 

This DC hub thing is also popular in various colleges where a DC Hub is hosted in the LAN itself and students use it to share various things. 

*Edit:* I have never used this software. But I think this is the way it actually works.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2011)

I have one more query 

download a file using utorrent in two different cases 

A.Speed:1mbps,downloading limit:unlimited uploading limit:1kB/s
B.Speed:1mbps,downloading limit:unlimited uploading limit:unlimited

In which case the file will download fast?A or B


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

In both the cases it will be the same.

But there are Trackers who refuse to notify you about the IP addresses seeders if you are uploading with very less speed. In this case, you might get less download speed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2011)

ico said:


> In both the cases it will be the same.
> 
> But there are Trackers who refuse to notify you about the IP addresses seeders if you are uploading with very less speed. In this case, you might get less download speed.



so will searching for trackers with same hash value & adding them manually 
will help to get better download speeds ?


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

yes, it will.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2011)

ico said:


> yes, it will.


ok...& also after adding the trackers...
some says "connection timeout" or "remote host refused to connect" 
this means are they switched-off or no longer exists?


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

They might be private trackers or might have even get switched off.


----------

